# Bontrager Chainring Replacement



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

I have a 2004 rode bike with a Bontrager triple crank. The crank is a 30-42-52 and I would like to replace the 42 chainring. 

I know that Bontrager does not make parts for this; does anyone know if a Shimano chainring will match? Looking at a photo it looks like they may be a match.

I can replace the crank but I like the 42 and would like to keep it going.

Thanks


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Those cranks were made by Truvative I assume this Bikeman SRAM/Truvativ 42 tooth 130mm Black Chainring use with 54 or 55 tooth is what you are looking for. I am in no way affiliated with bikeman.com


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

That looks right. I am still curious if the Shimano Ultergra chainring would fit because the color would match.

Thanks.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

yes the shimano ring will work, as long as it's for a triple and is pinned/ramped. most of the 42's out there these days will be triple specific so i'm pretty sure the one you're looking at is.


----------

